# Welcome Screen Hang - Recovery ?



## vidanon (Jan 28, 2002)

Good morning...

Ok.. it died... finally... Old series 1 modified unit with 2 drives.
I believe one of the drives may have failed, as I am getting
the Infinite Welcome screen. I know some of this conversation may
be considered 'taboo', but was wondering if there is a way to either
place the drive in another unit to get the shows, or mount it in a linux
box to grab them... I have a backup of the original drive that is a couple
of years old, to bring the box back. I know its drive related because I
placed both drives in another Series 1 unit with the same results...

Any ideas, links, help ???

-Vid


----------

